# Pike Island Dam report 4-8-14



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Threw everything in the box at them tonight with River Rat. He lost a couple before we could even see what they were but other than that it was very quiet. We fished from 6-10. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the report Potter,,, You guys getting the boats ready for our 'outing'?

I'm posting in NE


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

We are ready now it's just down to timing been tough to get our schedules to line up for more than an hour or two. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rverrat (Apr 14, 2014)

Guess who's back!?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

rverrat said:


> Guess who's back!?




LOL, Looks like NOBODY KNOWS!!! 
& from WHERE?


----------

